# Who was the Dunadan?



## Calimehtar (Nov 26, 2002)

He was mentioned in The Fellowship of the Ring - Bilbo was looking for him so he could get help writing a song. Is he of any importance?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 26, 2002)

he was Aragorn


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 26, 2002)

Aragorn son of Arathorn of the Dunedain heir to Isildur and to the throne of Gondor, Elessar, Estel, Dunadan, Strider, Wingfoot, and probably many others but I think you get the drift


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 26, 2002)

Anamatar you should be more thorough in your answers!


----------



## Rangerdave (Nov 26, 2002)

Aragorn is not "Dunedan", but rather "The Dunadan".
Dunadan is simply the singular of Dunadain.

It would be the same as calling Sean Connery "The Scot" more or less.

RD
please excuse my horrible spelling, my keyboad is dying"


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *Aragorn son of Arathorn of the Dunedain heir to Isildur and to the throne of Gondor, Elessar, Estel, Dunadan, Strider, Wingfoot, and probably many others but I think you get the drift *


How could you forget Thorongil, Aragorn's best alias?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 26, 2002)

because I have never read a word about Thorongil. What book is it in?

Also I didnt forget. I was just forgetting the name. When I thought about it Thangorodrim came to mind and we know thats incorrect.


----------



## Calimehtar (Nov 26, 2002)

haha; Aragorn has wwwaaayyyy too many names. And I only knew 2 or 3 before my post earlier today. I knew... Strider, Aragorn, and the name that Rohan gave him after Frodo left and he went to Rohan real quick. (I can't remember much of the details about LOTR or Sil yet. I read it about 2-3 yrs ago for the first time and I am just starting on my 2nd read. I finished the Hobbit last wk. Now I am on Book 2 of FOTR.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 26, 2002)

which reminds me of a thread I started right here 

Strider
Aragorn
Ellesar
Estel
elfstone
Wingfoot
thorongil
Telcontar
Nrogara
Longshanks
Dúnadan
Isildur's Heir


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 26, 2002)

One of Aragorn's names is Nrogara???


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BilbosBane_
> *Is he of any importance?*


Yes, I'd say the King of the Reunited Realm is pretty dang important!!  But believe me, it was quite clearly stated in the book that Aragorn = the Dúnadan. It is Sindarin (ugh, here we go again ) and means literally "West-man". Ok, I'll get the quote. 

Bilbo:


> "..I shall have to get my friend the Dúnadan to help me. Where is he?"





> Suddenly Bilbo looked up. "Ah, there you are at last, Dúnadan!" he cried.
> "Strider!" said Frodo. "You seem to have a lot of names."
> "Well, _Strider_ is one that I haven't heard before, anyway," said Bilbo. "What do they call him that for?"
> "They call me that in Bree," said Strider laughing, "and that is how I was introduced to him."
> ...


----------



## Killabee3 (Nov 28, 2002)

Bilbosbane:i cant belive you didnt know who the Dunanadan was!!! 
i suggest you read and go over the story again.


----------



## Calimehtar (Nov 28, 2002)

haha, i know, i am re-reading them all. And I was trying to say that i had just found it but everyone was already talking about it. I found who it was about 5 min. after i posted. It's been a long time since I read 'em all. And that was my first time, so i didnt catch everything.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 28, 2002)

It's perfectly alright; the first time over is always a little harder, for all of Tolkien's books.
But I suggest you read the LotR and the Hobbit a couple times before starting on the Silmarillion, because it is _very_ easy to get confused with all the names and places and linguistic phnomena involved.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm curious about the Nrogara one too...


I liked the many name thing. My personal favorite is Estel followed by Strider followed by Thorongil, which is in the appendix under him serving under Denethor's father.


----------



## Anduril (Nov 29, 2002)

Dunadan:

Düne: West
Adane: Men

Westerns, those who came from Numenore...

This name was applied to Aragorn and all their ancestors in straigth blod line...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I'm curious about the Nrogara one too...
> *



I just copied what people said in that thread. maybe not a name though.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I just copied what people said in that thread. maybe not a name though. *



In which thread? Anyway,I suspect it's a fake.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 29, 2002)

It's not in "The New Tolkien Companion" by J.E.A. Tyler... but I wouldn't be surprised if that is faulty... still a handy reference tool. Got it for $3.50 at a used book store.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anduril_
> Dunadan:
> 
> Düne: West
> Adane: Men


Er, no. If you would be kind enough to read the quote I posted from the book, you will see the correct Sindarin formation of Dúnadan.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Nov 30, 2002)

Heeheehee, my friend who is always rivaling me for the tittle of bigger LOTR fan (It's ok, I know just jow much I love it and that's all the tittle I need  ) can never seem to remember Wingfoot. I constantly ask her what the name the riders of Rohan gave him was at random moments, and no matter how many times I do it, she can't remember it!  Heeheeheeheehee...... it amuses me....


----------



## ElessarTelcontar (Nov 4, 2016)

_Aragorn, son of Arathorn
Dunadan_
*The* _Dunadan
Strider
Estel
Elfstone
Elessar of the Line of Valandil
Telcontar
Thorongil
Chieftain of the Dunadain of Arnor
Captain of the Host of the West
Bearer of the Star of the North
Wielder of the Sword Reforged
Isildur's Heir, Elendil's Son of Numenor
King of Arnor and Gondor

_
*
*


----------

